# Solar Panels Mounted to Bimini Frame..?s



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I've seen this done, but haven't read how well it works in real-life extended cruising. 

I prefer to not install an arch or davits.

This boat, new-to-me and virgin cruiser, currently has 2 biminis.
I'm researching the possibilities of mounting 2 panels (total 300w approx) over and on the rear bimini frame.
Frame is now 7/8 and I'm open to upgrading/modifying as would be practical. This would be semi permanent so the frame could be made semi permanent, if needed.

Boat plans for now will be island hopping in Bahamas and caribbean. 
Panels would be removed if making passage to the Moon...or similar distant anchorages.

Who has experience in cruising and sailing with panels mounted on bimini frames, and how has it worked worked?

Thx in advance.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's pretty common practice around here on boats with appropriate sized frames. Aft of the boom end makes the most sense since generally the only major shading will come from the backstay. 

Some people go to the extent of 'tilting' the panels to optimize the output - generally worth the effort and complication. At 300 watts you may have enough output to not need to worry about that optimization.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I built a new bimini using solar panels (two 150 watt panels) as the cover. I used 7/8” ss pipe for the bimini frame, and attached the two panels via U-bolts. Fixed position, no rotation. Works great.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

We have 4 panels above our bimini for the past 9 years - (well 3 for 8 years and added one more last year) - we have sailed both eastern and western carib along with a 2 handed atlantic crossing and 3 yrs in the med and this past summer all the way around the Black Sea - 
No issues - the only time I have ever taken them off was for a hurricane when winds were projected to be over 100k - we were in Odessa this summer when a front came through with 50k winds and no issues - 

pm me with your email and I will send you a pic as can not put it here


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I've had solar panels as part of my Bimini since 2008. 
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: SOLAR BIMINI PART SEVEN: PANELS INSTALLED
They work well and have come through two Hurricanes including the 95 MPH winds of Sandy. I'm not anal about the panels in shadows yet the two 75 watt house bank ones power my two Engel refrigeration units just fine.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

mbianka said:


> I've had solar panels as part of my Bimini since 2008.
> THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: SOLAR BIMINI PART SEVEN: PANELS INSTALLED
> They work well and have come through two Hurricanes including the 95 MPH winds of Sandy. I'm not anal about the panels in shadows yet the two 75 watt house bank ones power my two Engel refrigeration units just fine.


I should have added, mine was inspired by what Mike did here. Excellent resource.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> I've seen this done, but haven't read how well it works in real-life extended cruising...


You can see a photo of such an arrangement on a sister-ship to ours at (click on) Sailing with Ocean Angel. The Fredrick's have been cruising in the Caribbean since 2008 without difficulties, even on long passages.

FWIW...


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's an excellent write up (and pics!) on installing flexible panels on the bimini of a Catalina 34.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> You can see a photo of such an arrangement on a sister-ship to ours at...... The Fredrick's have been cruising in the Caribbean since 2008 without difficulties, even on long passages.
> 
> FWIW...


That is very similar to what I envisioned.
The hardware is readily available and install seems straight forward.

The flex panels are much lighter but will require canvas work...or some other attachment system. 
The flex panels could also be semi portable.
I've also read reports of the flex panels not holding up as well as the rigid frame panels.

The only shadow I might get from the rear would be the backstay - the boom is forward of this bimini.

My goal is to do it right...one time.
This is a great source, thanks.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I think simple physics would dictate that the flex panels cannot hold up as well in the long run. Consider, every time they flex, the material of the cells themselves must move. And while you can "fold" or flex some plastics hundreds or thousands of times (try to bend a credit card in half until it breaks) without incident, with most crystalline materials like photo voltaic cells, there will be some breakage of the crystals eventually, and the panels will degrade, eventually. Probably not a huge or immediate concern, but in the long term if you don't NEED a flexible panel, why not just avoid the problems and get a rigid panel? Which will also typically have a higher output per square foot.


----------

